# Venice (again)



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

After we got within 40 miles when Michelle took ill in 2012 we are going to have another go at Venice this summer. Looks like we wont get there until early July so I am guessing ACSI season is out. Ive found a couple of small private Sostas that sound ok near Punta Sabbioni which I gather is where the ferry goes that takes you right into Venice and drops you off in St Marks Square.

My knees are really bad now but I am hoping Ill have lost bit of weight by then and be a bit more mobile. I want however to do the least amount of walking so my plan was to use the scooter or courtesy bus to the port and get a ferry that drops you right off in the heart of St Marks Square. I went there on a school trip when I was 14 but its a while ago now so my memory is a bit faded but I seem to remember most of the key sites were all near each other. Is it best to purchase a two day ferry pass or something? /How long do you think we will need? I want to avoid too much traipsing about if possible as after an hour or two it just becomes painful and a chore to be honest. I am used to seeing stuff on the scooter where you just hop off and on where you like but clearly this is not an option in Venice. I presume taking the Kayak in is not an option. 

I Think ive asked these questions before but cant find the thread.

Any tips, must see and do's etc appreciated.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it possible you could hire an invalid scooter Barry, would that be an option, then you wouldn´t have to do hardly any walking.
Just a thought.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry we used a 24 hr pass 

So spent an afternoon and evening, then again next morning 

It included the boat to Venice and the vappereta water bus, which you can hop on and off, or in yours and my case hobble on and off

We of course we're time limited because of the hound 

Venice is lovely, I believe the islands are worth visiting although we didn't visit them, again time restrained 

Did consider a gondola ride, but the queues of Chinese tourists put us off


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Another


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

one of the things to be aware of if finding your way around Venice by foot or chair are steps. Every time you come to a bridge there are steps up and down sometimes several. A few near St Marks have ramps but they are definitely in the minority. Also some of the alleys are very narrow.

The last timewe were there (Feb) I winked at the right french woman at the campsite check out and she offered to sell me two 7 day travel passes with 4 days still left on them for 15 Euro. I gave her a peck on the check as well.

Being able to hop on and off varorettas at will meant that it was a totally different city. It also meant that we could explore some of the other islands several that are extremely interesting. Definitely worth it not cheap though. Can be got for different amounts of days

http://www.veneziaunica.it/en/e-commerce/services?gclid=COz2kevh7NMCFRYTGwodJeIBqQ

Dick


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We were there last month, Barry (flew - didn't take van) and no joking, there people in kayaks! They do kayak tours round the canals now, and there were just individuals out on even the Grand Canal, though I wouldn't fancy it.

By knees are also bad, so, even though I don't usually use a walking stick, other than in the countryside walking the dogs where I use a Nordic stick, I took a walking stick and it helped tremendously. It just eeked out my knees for longer, if that makes sense. If it weren't for all the blasted steps on the thousands of little bridges over canals I'd have lasted even longer.

We were there for 3.5 days and that was plenty for us. Two days would be OK. You can buy vaporetto (water bus) passes for 20 Euros a day, 30 for 2 days, 40 for 3 days. Or you can buy a combined pass for museums and vaporetti, which you can tailor on their website, and which can be for just museums only if you want. You will never get to all the museums, but it gives you the chance to go in some of them in interesting palaces, which is why we did it, rather than for museums. I don't think I'd have got Rob into a perfume museum otherwise, but it was actually really interesting! Museum pass is 28 Euro & includes some churches. Museum plus vaporetti is upwards of 59 Euros, depending on what you add. We got them separately though. http://www.veneziaunica.it/en/e-commerce/services

This was our 3rd time in Venice. On previous visits we never did any palaces and I'd always regretted that. Get a water bus to Murano (ugly glassware), Burano (brightly painted houses) and Torchello (fab church mosaics & we had a lovely lunch there) - all easy to walk around and lots of rest in between on boats. Also, get the water bus (from near St. Mark's Square) to the nearby Isle San Georgio Maggiore where the very tall church tower has a lift and you get marvellous views of Venice - though I guess when you are there there will be long queues. We went at the end of their opening time and it wasn't too bad, or you could go very early.

While you are in the area, I'd recommend Ravena for fabulous churches and byzantine mosaics. http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/italy-7-crawl-through-flat-lands-emilia.html

Oh, I'm jealous and want to head off again, even though we took the van to Italy last year and have flown there this year. I love Italy!

Lesley


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Barry
Some good advice already given.
Parking at Punta Sabbioni ferry should be easy.
Make sure you are suitably dressed for going in the churches. No shorts for men and shoulders covered for women (and men?). "Cover" can be a scarf.
Another vote for Burano.
Regards
p-c


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all that. The two day pass for the ferries would be enough I would have thought. Does that include any water buses etc anywhere in the area?

Im not sure about buying anything in advance though online. Its tempting fate after last time. Plus you know how motorhome trips go, we may end up on the other side of Europe. 

I presume you can buy all these passes etc from campsites, ferry terminal, Ti etc once your there?

I hadnt actually thought about what to see once there. Cant say either of us are into Museums unless its something of specific interest. I remember going up the big tower in St Marks Square and the Basilica, Bridge of sighs, Rialto Bridge etc but after that we just sat around in a cafe at the square drinking beer. 

Im not too bothered about the cost I just want to spend the time wisely as its my limbs that will limit what we see and do. Dont want to waste me legs!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, you can buy all the passes at Punta Sabbioni, and these let you get on pretty much every ferry / vaporetta in the lagoon. It's nice to be able to wander, happen across a vaporetta stop on a canal somewhere, get on it and see where it takes you.

Arriving at St Marks from Punta Sabbioni is great though, personally, I'd avoid St Marks square and head out a bit to get away from the hoards of tourists unless you feel you absolutely have to do the tourist bits.

It is well worth getting the first ferry of the day North out of Punta Sabbioni up to the island of Burano arriving whilst it's quiet.

Morph


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Ill start doing some research as to what to see but this insight has been very helpful. The Vaperatto service sounds great. I like the idea of just hopping on one boat after another. 

If you could only visit three places in the area which would be the top three on your list?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't say about the islands we didn't visit them 

But for me

I love churches but will not pay to go in unless to view the cistern chapel etc

Museums some are great many not as we have found to our cost 

My enjoyment of Venice was just the houses, the gondolas , the water, the squares , the atmosphere

If you go in July, the smell :frown2:

Wandering around the little streets 

I really don't do tourist anymore

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I fully agree with the above, but then we are of the same age


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

No top spots as we just wondered about.........................................the best thing for us was the 3 day water boat pass and just sitting on the ferries from end to end,even out to the islands and watching the world go by. 

Up and down the Grand Canal and then just jump off for a bit of a walk and then back on..................keep your bearings as it will be a pain (literally) getting lost and having to find the next station.

Also try and join the boats at the start so you can get good seats in the front. Venice is our favourite city by far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again. I think we are also more interested in seeing the architecture and soaking up the atmosphere and scenery rather than flogging around Museums. Love the sound of the boats though. I wonder if I paint my Kayak black and gold and use the awning pole as a Punt I could make a few quid as a Gondolier.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Barry: this looks a useful website:

http://europeforvisitors.com/venice/articles/accessible_venice.htm

Enjoy yourselves, you don't have to see it all to be awed by it.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We loved just hopping on and off the vaporettos but they can be very crowded so you have to jostle for a seat, and some don't stop at every landing stage,others zigzag across the canals. They are the locals' buses so you see all sorts of people on them. Do get the ones across to Murano and Burano. The routes and timetables are a maze but we just go with the flow rather than planning in detail. We loved wandering around the back streets where we came across mask-makers workshops and a gondola boatbuilding yard. Don't get on a private boat unless you have deep pockets. We got a three day pass and travelled in from an ACSI site on the buses which were very crowded but the youngerlocals offered us their seats.

Steve


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Jostling for seats has reminded me - because I had a walking stick this time, people gave me their seats on the vaporetti. It made me feel old, but hey - I had a seat! 

Masks - beware - a great deal is made in China & should be classed under the title "expensive tat"!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I still have a glass Gondola and Tiger I brought back as presents for my parents made on one of the islands from 1979, Im looking at them now.  Bloody awful things.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If the weather turns bad (and it can) and you want something in doors I recommend the Peggy Guganhiem Gallery of modern Art. The island of Merano and the Lido if it's fine.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> If the weather turns bad (and it can) and you want something in doors I recommend the Peggy Guganhiem Gallery of modern Art. The island of Merano and the Lido if it's fine.
> 
> Dick


If it looks remotely like a bad weather forecast ill hang fire and go somewhere else. Early July though? Should be lovely. Im hoping to be out on the Adriatic on me Kayak! When we were about to go last time it was late July early August I think when we were 40 miles north of there when Michelle took ill. There was a really bad heat wave and it was 40 degrees. We ended up flying back up the Alps to about 4000ft to cool down.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

The day I was in Venice with Dad, sister, b-in-law, 5 kids, a girlfriend, and me, it was so hot and humid you could've cut the air with a knife. Mid afternoon the rain came down, and "the world" was dressed in identical disposable plastic macs. We lost 3 of them in St Mark's square but they were spotted on the far side of the square on account of a dayglo pair of shorts. The fleet-footed one was sent sprinting across the square in the rain to bring them in. Was the devil's own job keeping track of them all.


----------

